#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  странные ощущения во сне.

## Дмитрон

Привет!
Иногда бывают очень странные ощущения во сне.
Или голова или все тело бросает в дрож, во сне я сам себя пытаюсь разбудить, потому, что дрож усиливается видимо с погружением в глубокий сон. Боли нет. Но очень неприятная дрожь и гул в ушах.
После просыпания все проходит сразу. Но на утро иногда немеют пальцы.
Догадываюсь, что связано со сном (погружением в него), головным мозгом и сосудами. Были сотрясения.
Что это такое,
Может есть знатоки тибетской медицины здесь?

----------


## Shunja

А может быть не стоит спать одному? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дмитрон

> А может быть не стоит спать одному?


Один не один эффект один. Старые травмы дают о себе знать.

----------


## Shunja

> Один не один эффект один. Старые травмы дают о себе знать.


Ну побробуйте тогда к доктору, а то...

----------


## Akaguma

Обычный сонный паралич.
Правда у меня один раз он был в какой то гипертрофированной форме: паралич всего тела, громкий высокочастотный шум в ушах, яркий голубой свет - мозг тогда со сна интерпретировал это как похищение инопланетянами (я тогда очень X-Files любил), даже летающию тарелку за окном дорисовал, все это дело длилось секунд 10. Ух и страху натерпелся  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (28.06.2013), Дмитрон (28.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Обычный сонный паралич.
> Правда у меня один раз он был в какой то гипертрофированной форме: паралич всего тела, громкий высокочастотный шум в ушах, яркий голубой свет - мозг тогда со сна интерпретировал это как похищение инопланетянами (я тогда очень X-Files любил), даже летающию тарелку за окном дорисовал, все это дело длилось секунд 10. Ух и страху натерпелся


У меня это с детства. Была родовая травма головы. 
Помогают тибетские лекарства, пластиковый квадратик с круглым веществом, обернутым в красную бумагу, внутри.
У меня остался один.

----------


## Akaguma

> У меня это с детства. Была родовая травма головы. 
> Помогают тибетские лекарства, пластиковый квадратик с круглым веществом, обернутым в красную бумагу, внутри.
> У меня остался один.


Ну, кому что. Я просто не сплю на спине или левом боку. Какая то там есть фиговина со сдавливанием сердца  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (29.06.2013), Дмитрон (28.06.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну, кому что. Я просто не сплю на спине или левом боку. Какая то там есть фиговина со сдавливанием сердца


А какая периодичность? У меня сейчас раз в неделю.
Лекарство на полгода помогает.

----------


## Akaguma

> А какая периодичность? У меня сейчас раз в неделю.
> Лекарство на полгода помогает.


Ну, такого нет. Очень редко, может раз в год-два, может даже реже.

----------

Дмитрон (28.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> У меня это с детства. Была родовая травма головы. 
> Помогают тибетские лекарства, пластиковый квадратик с круглым веществом, обернутым в красную бумагу, внутри.
> У меня остался один.


Лучше всего к неврологу сходите.

----------

Дмитрон (28.06.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Лучше всего к неврологу сходите.


Не хочу расстраиваться. В прошлый раз кисту прозрачной перегородки они обнаружили.
Сказали если будет увеличиваться надо будет нейрохирургическую операцию делать. В этом году надо опять проверяться МРТ.
Надеюсь не увеличилась.

----------


## Нико

> Не хочу расстраиваться. В прошлый раз кисту прозрачной перегородки они обнаружили.
> Сказали если будет увеличиваться надо будет нейрохирургическую операцию делать. В этом году надо опять проверяться МРТ.
> Надеюсь не увеличилась.


А что такое "киста прозрачной перегородки"? Может, спортом заняться? Или простираниями?

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну, кому что. Я просто не сплю на спине или левом боку. Какая то там есть фиговина со сдавливанием сердца


Есть такое.
Рассказывал профессор Булиенко. Этот синдром относится к позиционному сдавлению. Если человек очень глубоко засыпает, мышцы его максимально расслабляются. И если спит на левом боку, несколько направленная в сторону левого желудочка сердца грудная стенка создаёт раздражение нервных окончаний перикарда. Во время сна строго на спине, особенно кто не сильно худой, масса брюшной полости давит на область брюшной аорты, прижимая её к позвоночнику, а вокруг аорты есть целое сплетение нервных структур. Вот они раздражаясь и дают самые неприятные ощущения и реакции, и страх смерти может появиться. Исследован этот синдром на беременных женщинах (это бывает у них нередко). Но бывает у любых людей любого пола и возраста.

----------


## Дмитрон

> А что такое "киста прозрачной перегородки"? Может, спортом заняться? Или простираниями?


Это аномалия, которая встречается у 25% людей. Бывает врожденной или возникает после травм.
В общем ничего страшного если не большая.

----------


## Дмитрон

Берегите свое здоровье.

----------

Кунсанг (02.07.2013)

----------

